# Local place had the HK45 & HK45c



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I was there for something small and saw these two new beauties sitting there so I asked to hold the HK45c (I've already held the full-size... didn't really like it). The compact is a work of art. Very comfortable to hold and compatible with USPc mags.

Good balance, good feel, excellent on the eyes. I really wanted to walk out of there with it but it was $$$! :nutkick: Now I have to think about selling some of my currents to be able to buy it. Hmmmm....

Anyone else have a chance to hold one?


----------

